# great setup/tech in Ottawa: Glebe Guitar



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wanted to let everyone know I just had a fantastic setup/repair experience in Ottawa. I took my Eastman mandolin to Jerome at Glebe Guitar (http://www.glebeguitar.ca/ ). I asked him to do a setup, crown the pitted frets, and look at the nut which looked to have a crack in it. It had been rode hard and put away wet once too often. 

I got it back on Monday and Jerome did an amazing job. Replaced the nut and set it up beautifully. My buddy has a really high end Collings mandolin and I've always envied the set-up and playability of that mandolin. My Eastman mandolin now feels the same - great action and its a pleasure to play again.

Anyway, I hate to gush. But if you're looking for a great setup or repair on a stringed instrument, make sure you talk to Jerome.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Jerome did a setup and fret dress for me and I think he does exceptional work. He's a really nice guy as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Jerome's a great guy!


----------

